# eastenders



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

anyone else taken back by the whole Kat and Alfie IVF storyline?  should have seen that coming soundnt i!!!!! 

wonder what will they do, in 2 weeks they will prob start....you know how soaps get it so wrong!!!!  or am i just getting on my soapbox!


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

With you there Kitten!  Can't hack Eastenders atm seems to be all about babies.  3 episodes after they start IVF they will get a BFP, just you wait and see!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Jane makes me laugh - IRL she's about 7 - 8 months pregnant.  Do the producers of the show think we can't tell that?


----------



## Honor77 (Jan 12, 2011)

In a way it's a shame Kat and Alfie got their baby back, as I was looking forward to being cycle buddies with Kat !

xxx


----------

